# Midas M32 Main Out Issue



## LPdan (Sep 27, 2018)

Recently I had a school with an M32 that was getting no output. Input signals were verified on the channel strip level meters, and we could even see signal on the L/R bus on the main display. We verified DCAs, mute groups, BUS 15 and 16 setup, etc. The weird thing is that the Main channel strip was dark, and changing the scribble strip did nothing (it would not illuminate). I was only able to fix things by loading a saved show, which I assume corrected some routing problem, but I would really like to know what I was missing. Any ideas?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Channels assigned to a DCA that was either muted, turned off, or turned down. If you assign a channel to more than 1 DCA, *any* DCA that is off or down will effectively mute the channel's post-EQ or post-fader sends.

As for why the Master fader scribble strip wouldn't work... I haven't been able to replicate this problem on the M32 in our shop.

Edit ps. Regarding the scribble strip.. and this is one of those "IIRC" things... in the Monitor menu, see if the box "Use Master Fader" is checked. That assigns the PFL/solo to the L/R fader (like a stage monitor mixer) and it will black out the scribble strip box.


----------



## LPdan (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas! Since I loaded the saved show and the problem is gone, I can no longer verify what the issue was, but the "Use Master Fader" sounds probable. I will look for that if this ever happens again.


----------



## Lextech (Sep 28, 2018)

I have had the no output problem once or twice and a simple restart fixed it. I have never had the main channel strip go dark, this would make me want to have it checked out before it happened again.


----------

